# GENERAL FORUM > THE ANABOLIC LOUNGE - Off Topic Discussion >  Deep Sleep Aids

## IronClydes

I have had difficulty getting deep sleep for a number of years, perhaps longer. I use a CPAP due to mild sleep apnea and supplement with melatonin, and occasionally GABA and theanine, to no avail.

Can anyone help with recommendations for improving my deep sleep? 

Supps, peptides, AAS, anything...

Nothing seems to work and this just isnt healthy nor good for gains! 

Thanks...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fiddlesticks

personally hexerelin made me debilitatingly tired like 20 mins post shot. Not good for training but good for sleeping

----------


## Obs

If I had aids I know I would have trouble reaching deep sleep. Condolences.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Xanax - it’s the only thing I use for my before bed anxiety. I don’t use it regularly or recreationally - I do between .25mg to 1mg 20 mins before bed 

I rarely take 1mg, knocks me out way too deep

----------


## Couchlockd

> Xanax - it’s the only thing I use for my before bed anxiety. I don’t use it regularly or recreationally - I do between .25mg to 1mg 20 mins before bed 
> 
> I rarely take 1mg, knocks me out way too deep


I hate the feeling the next day @1mg.

I too take a .25mg or .5mg Clonazepam for sleep now and again.

----------


## IronClydes

Good info; thanks for sharing.

Ive also been prescribed Zolpidem (useless) and Alprazolam (meant for rare bouts of anxiety, but useful when I really need sleep bad).

My cocktail that works, but only as needed (or I adapt and have to keep increasing doses), is 75 Benadryl , 600 Motrin, and 5-10 Melatonin. 

Hoping to find that magic something that can be used regularly, healthily, and get me some deep sleep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

ZQuil is awesome. Use it every night

----------


## guitarzan

I recently started having trouble sleeping because of my neck/back injury. I tried everything, nothing worked. I tried two flexarill and hydrocodone with beer, didnt work. I got a prescription for ambien, didnt work. I even took 3 ambien, didn't work.

----------


## guitarzan

> ZQuil is awesome. Use it every night


Same as benadryl

----------

